# Netzteil öffnen



## darksplinter (19. April 2008)

*Netzteil öffnen*

Warum sollte man das NEtzteil auch wenn es vom Netztkabel abgesteckt ist nicht öffen??
Was sollte man beachten wenn man es doch tut??


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

In den Kondensatoren bzw.  elektrischen Bauteilen ist immer noch Restspannung vorhanden, die erst nach langen stunden ruhe weg ist. deshalb sollte man es nicht öffnen und an den bauteilen rumfummeln, außer vtl Lüfter wechseln, das is i.d.R kein Problem.


----------



## darksplinter (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

naja das ding liegt jetzt seit 1 jahr in der ecke...da wird schon keine spannung mehr drauf sein oder????


----------



## Player007 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Hab auch schon 2 mal ein Netzteil, während des Betriebes aufgemacht.
Musste aber auch nur den Lüfter anstupsen ^^  

EDIT:
Ne, da ist kein Strom mehr drauf 

Gruß


----------



## Triple-Y (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

das bisschen restspannung kann man auch einfach "ableiten" und die spannung ist raus. z.b.   rechner vom netz und dann anmachen --> es drehen sich ganz kurz machnmal die lüfter und dann ist der saft draussen ?   oder


----------



## StellaNor (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



darksplinter schrieb:


> Was sollte man beachten wenn man es doch tut??



Immer eine Hand in der Hosentasche haben, dann passiert nichts


----------



## xQlusive (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

mh kennne eigentlich nur ich die guten alten stromprüfer? die fürten auch funktinieren...

ABER Ich habe das NOCH NICHT selber probiert... vielleicht haben noch anderen erfahrungen  damit


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Ich habe auch schon NT's geöffnet. Zumindest sollte das Werkzeug Schutzisoliert sein. Meins hier ist bis 1000V.


----------



## xQlusive (20. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon NT's geöffnet. Zumindest sollte das Werkzeug Schutzisoliert sein. Meins hier ist bis 1000V.


 
Was ein Stormprüfer ja auch eigentlich sein sollte, wenn ér doch etwas anzeigt, könnte man ja sofort abbrechen, bloß habe ich keine ahnung, bis wieviel V/A/W die zugelassen sind, ist bestimmta uch hersteller abhängig..


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Ich habe zum Prüfen einen Duspol. Allerdings kaufe ich mein Werkzeug nicht im Baumarkt sondern im Werkzeughandel.


----------



## y33H@ (21. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Ich schraube mit meinem über acht Jahre alten Leatherman Micra und lebe auch nach über zehn gemoddeten NTs noch 

cYa


----------



## M. Polle (29. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich schraube mit meinem über acht Jahre alten Leatherman Micra und lebe auch nach über zehn gemoddeten NTs noch
> 
> cYa



Du scheinst dein Glück ja mächtig auf die Probe zu Stellen
Aber ich hab auch schon NTs geöffnet, aber nur um die Lüfter auszuwechseln, bzw. zu drosseln


----------



## SkastYX (29. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Glück hatte ich als ich meines geöffnet habe um ein Fenster einzubauen.
Damals habe ich mir über mögliche Gefahren noch keine Gedanken gemacht


----------



## y33H@ (29. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

*@ M. Polle*

Das hat nix mit Glück zu tun, eher mit Dummheit. Letztere geht nämlich Hand in Hand mit Glück 

cYa


----------



## Malkav85 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Ich hab bisher 7 NTs umgebaut und immer 10 Min gewartet.

Beim fünften hab ich leider mal eine gewischt bekommen, als ich die Kondis berührt hatte  Gelöscht von Friday


----------



## y33H@ (29. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Gelöscht von Friday wegen gefährlicher Tips.


----------



## Friday (30. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Ich bitte wegen der Gefährlichkeit des hier diskutierten Sachverhalts, nur echtes Wissen zu posten. Einschätzungen ohne echte Grundlage sollten hier weggelassen werden - ich lösche gnadenlos!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Sache: In den Elektrolytkondensatoren der Eingangsstufe kann auch noch mehrere Stunden nach dem Trennen vom Netz eine lebensgefährliche Ladung enthalten sein. Sollte sich diese Ladung über den Körper eines Menschen entladen, so ist dies nicht nur sehr schmerzhaft, sondern auch lebensgefährlich. Daher rate ich jedem vom Test ab.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Wenn man aufpasst, dass man nirgendwo hinfasst und die linke Hand nicht benutzt, dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren, va. wenn ein Netzteil seit einem Jahr liegt. Ich hab auch erst ein Netzteil geöffnet, war aber auch 3 Monate in der Ecke gelegen. Aber wie gesagt, lieber Vorsicht als Nachsicht.


----------



## Ultimo (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> ...dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren...



Das sind genau die Worte, die ich immer höre wenn ich einen meldepflichtigen Unfall eines Mitarbeiters an die BG melden darf.

Dürfte, sollte, könnte. Konjunktive sind immer gefährlich, denn die Erfahrung lehrt, dass man es sehr häufig mit "Meinern" zu tun hat, aber leider selten mit "Wissern".

Daher auch von mir der Hinweis, den Friday schon gegeben hat: Obacht! Arbeiten an Netzteilen SIND gefährlich.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Natürlich benutze ich den Konjunktiv, ich will ja schließlich nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden wenn sich jemand verletzt. Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen, wollte nur helfen, sorry, kommt nicht mehr vor. 



> Aber wie gesagt, lieber Vorsicht als Nachsicht.



Und es soll mir mal einer sagen, dass er bei lebensgefährlichen Handlungen/Ratschlägen nicht den Konjunktiv benutzt. Ich denke es weiß hier jeder, dass diese Modifikation gefährlich sein kann und ich hab eben Tipps gegeben, das schlimmste zu vermeiden. Ich hab immer gedacht, ein Forum sei dazu da, Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Wenn ich auch mal posten darf! 

Laut meinen Physiklehrer kann man das NT einfach kurzschließen- ob es dann noch geht ist die andere Frage. Das ist die sicherste Variante.

Wenn man die Spannung prüfen will, sollte man einen Phasenprüfer verwenden- aber auch hier Vorsicht. Wenn das Lämpchen bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf nicht brennt heißt das nicht, das kein Strom mehr vorhanden ist.

Mein Freund hatte, nachdem das NT abgerauscht war, es nach ungefähr 3-4 Stunden geöffnet und hatte es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auseinander genommen- kein Schlag abbegkomen.


----------



## Friday (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Laut meinen Physiklehrer kann man das NT einfach kurzschließen- ob es dann noch geht ist die andere Frage. Das ist die sicherste Variante.


Wo kurzschließen? Am Stecker? Schon verloren!

Die Energie sitzt in den Elkos. Die Elkos kurzzuschließen ist aber sehr gefährlich da dabei kurzzeitig extrem große Ströme entstehen können. Die eingebrannte Kerbe im Schraubendreher ist da noch das kleinste Übel. Das knallt, funkt und Blitzt ganz schön heftig. Der Schreck kommt unweigerlich und wenn man durch den Schreck abrutscht und doch irgendwo gegenkommt wo man besser nicht angefaßt hätte, dann ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Laut meinen Physiklehrer kann man das NT einfach kurzschließen- ob es dann noch geht ist die andere Frage. Das ist die sicherste Variante.


Theoretikern, die den ganzen Tag die Praxis nicht sehen, würd ich nicht weiter glauben als ich sie schmeißen kann...

Außerdem ists kein E-Techniker...


Overlocked schrieb:


> Wenn man die Spannung prüfen will, sollte man einen Phasenprüfer verwenden- aber auch hier Vorsicht.


Wer solch einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt, hat keinen blassen Schimmer...

Geh mal 'nen Elektriker fragen, was die von Phasenprüfern halten.
ABer du kannst auch mir glauben, wenn ich dir sage, das die Teile krücken sind und nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit anzeigen, besser nimmt man einen richtigen Spannungsprüfer, der auch funktioniert und nicht so einen Schrott...



Overlocked schrieb:


> Wenn das Lämpchen bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf nicht brennt heißt das nicht, das kein Strom mehr vorhanden ist.


Eben, wenn das Lämpchen brennt, heißt das garnichts, aber auch wenns nicht brennt, heißts garnix 

Du siehst, das dieser 'Tip' a bisserl bescheuert ist?!


Overlocked schrieb:


> Mein Freund hatte, nachdem das NT abgerauscht war, es nach ungefähr 3-4 Stunden geöffnet und hatte es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auseinander genommen- kein Schlag abbegkomen.


Schön, für ihn, nur weil du das sagst und er keinen bekommen hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man nicht daneben liegen _kann_.
Und das ist nun wirklich nicht lustig...

*Ganz ab davon, könnte man auch den, der solch gefährliche Tips von sich gibt, auch rein rechtlich haftbar machen!!*
Und hier gehts durchaus um fahrlässige Tötung bzw Körperverletzung...

Wanna be in jail just for a stupid comment?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Friday schrieb:


> Wo kurzschließen? Am Stecker? Schon verloren!


Was ja eigentlich auch nichts bringen dürfte, da ja Dioden davor sitzen...

Und wie wir alle (nicht) wissen, ist der Sinn von Dioden, den Strom nur in eine Richtung durch zu lassen (außer bei den Z-Dioden)...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Laut meinen Physiklehrer kann man das NT einfach kurzschließen- ob es dann noch geht ist die andere Frage. Das ist die sicherste Variante.



Das sollte man nicht machen ohne eine Last hin zu zuschalten ( z.B. ne Festplatte oder so) weil durch nen Kurzschluss wird kurzeitig entweder der Strom oder die Spannung (bin mir nicht mehr sicher, Physik ist lange her, ich glaube aber es war der Strom bzw die Stromstärke) theoretisch unendlich groß und dann löst du eine NT interne Sicherung aus. Dann dürfte es nimmer gehen.

MFG


----------



## Friday (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das sollte man nicht machen ohne eine Last hin zu zuschalten ( z.B. ne Festplatte oder so) weil durch nen Kurzschluss wird kurzeitig entweder der Strom oder die Spannung (bin mir nicht mehr sicher, Physik ist lange her, ich glaube aber es war der Strom bzw die Stromstärke) theoretisch unendlich groß und dann löst du eine NT interne Sicherung aus. Dann dürfte es nimmer gehen.
> 
> MFG


Bitte nicht!

Die einzige echte Schmelzsicherung im NT sitzt vor der primärseitigen Gleichrichtung. Eine Last am Ausgang führt in keinem Fall zur Entladung der Eingangselkos und sowieso nicht zum Schmelzen der Sicherung.
Die elektronischen Sicherungseinrichtungen die in vielen Dokumenten genannt werden sind lediglich Eingriffe in den Regelkreis, und führen nicht zur Zerstörung des Netzteils wenn sie auslösen.

*Es ist nicht möglich, ein Netzteil durch Beschaltung an den äußeren Klemmen zu entladen so dass man es gefahrlos öffnen könnte!*

Beim Kurzschließen der Elkos würde die im Elko gespeicherte _Ladung_ in einer E-Funktion als Strom über die Kurzschlußstrecke von einem Elko-Kontakt zum anderen abgeleitet werden. Die maximale Größe des Stromes ist bestimmt aus:
- Spannung mit der der Elko vor der Aktion aufgeladen ist (z.B. 230V*Wurzel(2) = 325V
- Widerstand der Überbrückung incl. ohmschem Innenwiderstand des Elkos. Nehmen wir mal 1/10 Ohm an.
- Inneninduktivität des Elkos. Das begrenzt die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit. Ich vernachlässige das hier mal. Für eine erste Abschätzung nach oben sicher zulässig.

Ohmsches Gesetz: U = R * I -> I = U/R = 325V / 0,1 Ohm = 3250 A
Das ist schon ein ganz guter Strom zum Schweissen!
Ich habe oben vor den Nebenwirkungen des Stromes (Funken etc.) gewarnt. Hier habe ich aufgezeigt, wo es her kommt. Ein derartiger Strom (auch nur Kurzzeitig) führt zu extremer Hitzeentwicklung und das führt zum Wegschmelzen des Metalls und das ist gefährlich.

Ich warne nochmal eindringlich davor, einen Elko einfach mit einem Metallteil zu überbrücken. Fachleute verwenden dazu einen entsprechend vorher auszurechnenden Widerstand und werden mit dem Verlust des Augenlichtes bestraft wenn Sie dies "vergessen".


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Tänks,
was man hier nciht alles lernt 
So wie ich das verstanden habe kann ich durch "anzapfen" der äußeren Stecker MB, P4, Molex usw. die Elkos nicht entladen. Hab ichd as richtig verstanden?



Friday schrieb:


> Ohmsches Gesetz: U = R * I -> I = U/R = 325V / 0,1 Ohm = 3250 A
> Das ist schon ein ganz guter Strom zum Schweissen!



Also war es doch der Strom der stark ansteigt  (hab mein Tafelwerk nciht mit drum konnt ich nicht nachgucken).

Btw. 3250 A ist schon ein sehr, sehr gefährlicher Strom. Das stärkste Handschweißgerät was sich gesehen habe war ein 600 W WIG/MAG/E -Schweißgerät, welches mit Wassergekühlt werden musste.
Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 4mm dicker Stahl innerhalb einer Sekunde weggeschmolzen (eher weggebrannt) sind bei 160 A ohne Schutzgas und das Gleiche war bei 600A mit Schutzgas (jemand hat sich den "Spaß" erlaubt einmal das Schutzgas abzudrehen und ein andermal die Stromstärke auf maximum einzustellend während ich geschweißt habe. Das hat mich tierisch erschreckt).
Was dann 3000 A+ anrichten ohne Schutzgas sollte sehr verheerend sein.

MFG


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Wäre es nicht möglich bei den Arbeiten nichtleitende Handschuhe zu tragen??
Zb gute Arbeitshandschuhe aus leder oder so??
Weiß denn jemand definitiv wie man ein Nt sicher Öffnen kann??
Würde da nahmlich gerne einen led lüfter reinbauen^^
Wäre gut wenn wir nen Elektroniker im Forum hätten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wäre gut wenn wir nen Elektroniker im Forum hätten



Friday ist E-Ing  also wenn einer Ahnung hat dann sicherlich er 

MFG


----------



## Friday (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe kann ich durch "anzapfen" der äußeren Stecker MB, P4, Molex usw. die Elkos nicht entladen. Hab ichd as richtig verstanden?


Ja, das ist (fast ganz) richtig.
Natürlich wird beim Betrieb die Energie aus den Eingangselkos entnommen und wenn man am Ausgang Energie abnimmt, am Eingang aber keine Energie nachführt, dann wird die Ladung in den Elkos kleiner. Eine korrekte Entladung ist aber nicht möglich, weil ab etwa 180V der Regler wegen Unterspannung abschaltet (Diese Regelung funktioniert "von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge" aber der Effekt ist genau so) und dadurch bleibt diese gefährliche Spannung auch in den Elkos trotz aller äußeren Beschaltungsversuche.



Fabian schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht möglich bei den Arbeiten nichtleitende Handschuhe zu tragen??


Ja, das gehört zum "Arbeiten unter Spannung "dazu. Damit wäre die Ladung aber noch auf den Elkos und die Handschuhe helfen nicht gegen eventuellen Funkenflug (Schutzbrille wie beim Schweißen könnte helfen) oder gegen den Knall der beim versehentlichen Kurzschließen entstehen könnte (Ohrenstöpsel?)


Fabian schrieb:


> Zb gute Arbeitshandschuhe aus leder oder so?


Nein, Lederhandschuhe könnten durch Feuchtigkeit oder Verschmutzungen leitend werden. Dafür gibt es rote Kunststoff-Handschuhe mit VDE-Zeichen und der Kennzeichnung "1000V" die sicher keiner hier im Schrank hat (Außer Sebastian vielleicht)


Fabian schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand definitiv wie man ein Nt sicher Öffnen kann?


*Das geht nicht* wenn man keine ausgebildete "Elektrofachkraft" ist oder wenigstens "unterwiesene Person" wie die Begriffe korrekt lauten.

Der Hinweis, daß auch die großen Kühlkörper im Netzteil eine Spannung gegen Erde von etwa 150V annehmen können, sollte eigentlich ausreichen um zu verstehen, daß es *nicht gefahrlos möglich* ist als Laie an einem Netzteil herumzuschrauben.

Wenn ich diese gefährliche Diskussion hier nicht total abwürge, dann nur deswegen, weil es auch hier im Forum Elektrofachkräfte gibt, die glauben, das alles zu können, die aber die speziellen Gefahren im Netzteilbereich nicht kennen. Außerdem gibt es ja die vielen Leute mit Halbwissen, die die Risiken aus Unkenntnis falsch einschätzen. Ein schönes Bespiel dafür war die Aussage "Kurzschließen" von oben.

Die Spezialisten wären wohl die "Radio- und Fernsehelektroniker" wie der Beruf früher mal hieß. Die sollten die Schaltnetzgerätetechnik eigentlich während der Ausbildung gelernt haben - in der Praxis wird da heute aber auch nur noch getauscht so daß das Wissen immer weniger wird.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Könnte es eigendlich funlktionieren mit einer dicken kabelklemme (fremdstart-kabel) die kühlkörper und zb. eine heizung (die ja eigendlich immer geerdet ist) zu verbinden um so das netzteil zu entladen?


----------



## Friday (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Nein.

Die Kühlkörper können auf diesem Potential liegen, jedoch ist das nicht bei allen NTs gleich. Außerdem würde das nicht zur kompletten Entladung der Elkos führen so dass das Problem zwar verringert wird aber nicht beseitigt. Die Dicke des Kabels führt dabei nur zu einem möglichst großen Strom, was hier ja kontraproduktiv ist.

Die einzige Option wäre die Entladung der Elkos über einen Widerstand der einen Wert von 325V/1A = 325 Ohm oder auch etwas mehr (1kOhm oder so). Also die einzelnen Elkos für mehrere Sekunden über den Widerstand kurzschließen ohne dabei mit den Fingern irgendwo gegenzukommen. Das ist praktisch unmöglich da man dazu an die Lötseite der Platine muß, die nach dem Öffnen des NTs nicht zugänglich ist. Man muss dazu erst die Platine herausschrauben und umdrehen. Dabei ist man schon überall gegengekommen und hat schon einen gewischt gekriegt. Das funktioniert so nicht.
Man muß die Schaltung des NTs genau kennen, damit man direkt nach dem Öffnen die richtigen von oben zugänglichen Kontakte identifizieren kann und dann über den Widerstand kurzschließen kann. Wenn jemand mangels Ausbildung nicht dazu in der Lage ist, einen Schaltplan zu lesen, wie soll er dann die Schaltung ohne Plan kennen können?

Also noch einmal: *Es geht nicht gefahrlos!*


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Also lieber Finger weg und das an nen Profi weitergeben, falls etwas umgebaut werden soll
Oder am besten direkt ein vernünftiges Nt kaufen,dann muss man erst garnichts umbauen..


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Hatt mein NT offen und nix passiert schwein gehabt


----------



## Overlocked (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*



> Eben, wenn das Lämpchen brennt, heißt das garnichts, aber auch wenns nicht brennt, heißts garnix


Es ging hier um Theorien... Ich glaube, wenn du den Phasenprüfer in die Steckdose steckst passiert auch nichts. (Beruht auf eigene Erfahrung) Wenn du weißt, dass da Strom fließt und das Lämpchen brennt, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der Phasenprüfer OK ist.



> Außerdem ists kein E-Techniker...


Davor war er Elektroingenieur-.-



> Wer solch einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt, hat keinen blassen Schimmer...


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ein Studierter Elektroingenieur es besser weiß als du...



> Schön, für ihn, nur weil du das sagst und er keinen bekommen hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man nicht daneben liegen _kann_.


Das war eine Einschätzung von der ungefähren Dauer.



> Wo kurzschließen? Am Stecker? Schon verloren!



Oder du erdest das gesamte NT. Irgenwie wird es möglich sein eine Verbindung zum Boden herzustellen, ohne dass man selber in das NT greifen muss.



> *Ganz ab davon, könnte man auch den, der solch gefährliche Tips von sich gibt, auch rein rechtlich haftbar machen!!*
> Und hier gehts durchaus um fahrlässige Tötung bzw Körperverletzung...


Deswegen sind hier alle Angaben auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Friday (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Netzteil öffnen*

Wie willst Du das NT komplett erden ohne (mit leitenden Gegenständen) hineinzugreifen?
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, es in eine geerdete leitende Flüssigkeit einzutauchen - das würde funktionieren, ist aber nicht praktikabel.


----------

